# Tilting Motor Works - Tilting Three Wheel Motorcycle Video



## MitchJi (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,

Received the following in an email today. Really enjoyed the video. 

I didn't embed the video because I'm not sure if he gets votes if its viewed that way:


> Hello,
> 
> As you know, I have been working on building a company around my tilting three wheeler called Tilting Motor Works.
> 
> ...


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

MitchJi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Received the following in an email today. Really enjoyed the video.
> 
> I didn't embed the video because I'm not sure if he gets votes if its viewed that way:


 I want that front end for a inclosed Aptera type ev. great work !


----------

